# Utah a pretty great state?



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Tarponhunter said:


> My name is Dave I live in Utah. Proud owner of Ankona Copperhead. Drove from Utah to Florida to pick it up. It’s the only Ankona Copperhead in Utah. At least I believe it is.
> 
> Not to bore or brag. Set two state fishing records in Utah. Should be three forgot ruler
> Splake
> ...


I'll be out there the whole month of March. My favorite bar in Bozeman is the Rockin R.


----------



## E_walker (Oct 23, 2021)

Padre said:


> I'll be out there the whole month of March. My favorite bar in Bozeman is the Rockin R.


Agreed!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

what years were you in Bozeman?


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

1996-1998 roughly.


----------



## Raulie Hurtado (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello from Idaho!


----------

